# Forum General Introduce Yourself  Excited for the exchange of ideas and technology.

## Mk52 Enthusiast

Hello, ladies and gentlemen! My name is James, and I am interested in computer science. Russia has some very interesting computer history and culture, so I am learning the Russian language to understand technical documents first hand. If you have any questions on western computer technology, culture, or explanations, I will do my best to explain them in an understandable way. I look forward to collaborating with your good selves, but I am only a beginner at Russian, so I must ask you to please be patient with my understanding. 
 As a side note, if you know a good application or website I can use to write cyrillic script on the computer, I would appreciate if you may give the name of the website. Thank you for reading, and have a good day!

----------


## maxmixiv

Hello!
You are not seeking easy ways, right? I am about MK-52, that not easier to learn than Russian.
Will this site do as a virtual keyboard ? https://virtual-keyboard.ru/

----------


## Alex80

Interesting article Взлом карманного компьютера "Электроника МК-85" / Блог им. alemorf / HYPE "how to hack pocket computer MK-85" which can run Basic (programming language) programs only and switch it to user machine code.
This pocket PC (MK-series) is more like calculator. It can run Basic on it's tiny display, however every program must be typed from keyboard and there is no way to save them in case of power loss.
Author of article is going to attach input/output devices to this one (there is no standard way to do it) and this is first step on this way.

----------

